# The more things change, the more they remain the same



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

One of the things I learned while managing a bank branch n the San Francisco financial district - a fine but vermin laden place - was that, if your bank branch was located adjacent to a Chinese restaurant most of whom in San Francisco are beset by cockroaches and myriad other insects, when the Chinese proprietors (or Italian or French or Vietnamese or Lebanese or American) - you name them, proprietors - decided to exterminate the Little suckers, and sprayed their restaurants for cockroaches and their friends after their presence became intolerable, those vermin would begin to plague my next-door bank branch and that was simply a fact of life. So, speaking of cockroaches, the narcos and their allies in Michoacan are beginnng to find Michoacan a bit nselling az a place to coninue to do businsss so. it seems, Jalisco is the new place they are diggng their holes in preparation for an invasión of the normally, placid and uneventful state of Jalisco and will seemingly spread their sh*t around our burg. This is the history of the planet and to be expected when the authorites in one jurisdiction beecome annoyed and crack down on criminals.cants. In the U.S., they moved from Chicago to New Orleans and Las Vegas so what´s new?


----------



## jambi (Dec 12, 2013)

There's a running joke here in Oaxaca..."Section 22 keeps us safe from drug traffickers". To truly get the irony of this joke, you probably have to be a full time resident of Oaxaca. Section 22 is the public school teacher's union that is infamous for staging blockades, marches, and other general mayhem that results in traffic chaos and wholesale unpleasantness, often on a day to day basis. 

Irony of this is there's probably some truth to the joke; kinda hard to traffik anything if traffic is always at a standstill. 

Keep your head down and stay safe up there in Jalisco. I'll take protesting teachers over gunfire any day.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

jambi said:


> Keep your head down and stay safe up there in Jalisco. I'll take protesting teachers over gunfire any day.


y
IMO, they really are poor examples of teachers than anyone can respect.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

_


jambi said:



There's a running joke here in Oaxaca..."Section 22 keeps us safe from drug traffickers". To truly get the irony of this joke, you probably have to be a full time resident of Oaxaca. Section 22 is the public school teacher's union that is infamous for staging blockades, marches, and other general mayhem that results in traffic chaos and wholesale unpleasantness, often on a day to day basis. 

Irony of this is there's probably some truth to the joke; kinda hard to traffik anything if traffic is always at a standstill. 

Keep your head down and stay safe up there in Jalisco. I'll take protesting teachers over gunfire any day.

Click to expand...

_When we were looking for a town from which to escape Chapala, we thought Oaxaca might be our favorite place and even though we settled on San Cristóbal de Las Casas instead we still visit Oaxaca City and the coast of that state often, A nice city if somewhat arnarchic and finding a home to purchase or rent in the historic center proved to be a daunting task although that really didn´r matter as we have friends who always welcome us in nearby Teotitlan Del Valle - a very interesting Zapoteco village. 

Now, when we drive from Lake Chapala to Chiapas, we can drive down through Veracruz State or cut off at Puebla and drive through Oaxaca City to the Tehuantepec Peninsula and then into Chiapas. A beautiful drive no matter how you go, One can also drive from Lake Chapala to the Michoacan and Guerrero coasts and then to the Chiapas Coast but things have been a bit hairy on that deserted coast (except for Acapulco) lately. We don´t recommend that route at the present time.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

coondawg said:


> y
> IMO, they really are poor examples of teachers than anyone can respect.


I am getting a lot of flyers from candidates for local elections lately. One I got today, was for a candidate from the PT (Partido Trabajo - Workers Party). It mostly listed what she was against. I was surprised to see that she included educational reform on the list of things she opposed. She was pretty much opposed to everything Peña Nieto has said he wants to do.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

When you make decent money and have to do very little for it, and often have almost no real credentials, you sure don't want to support any change that might take it away. Who really cares if children have a decent education here? Their parents?


----------

